
You can't type "mailinator.com" in Facebook chat - zinxq
http://mailinator.blogspot.com/2009/06/mailinator-and-facebook.html
======
jnorthrop
It's a fools errand to try to prevent people from creating anonymous accounts
using something like a throw-away email address. It's just far to easy to do.

~~~
TrevorJ
I think they just want to make it as hard as possible to prevent as much bot
script account creation as they can.

~~~
jnorthrop
That's a good point, but it doesn't explain why they prevent you from typing
"mallinator.com" into a post. To me that's taking it a bit too far -- bots
don't read other posts.

~~~
pageman
but you can type <http://66.135.60.177/>

~~~
twopoint718
or <http://dodgit.com/>

------
ramidarigaz
>You can't type "mailinator.com" in Facebook chat

Or anywhere else on Facebook, for that matter.

------
gojomo
Does anyone have a master list of the words You Can't Say on Facebook?

I wonder how much it intersects with the 'Green Dam'/Chinese censorship list.

------
johnnybgoode
How can someone not have a lower opinion of Facebook after learning that they
unnecessarily censor people in such a stupid way?

------
zaidf
facebook filtering can be very annoying. you can't send an mms:// link to
friends in a message. i've to lookup their email and mail it.

